# Third Tesla Model S Catches Fire



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Third Model S catches fire in six weeks after striking an object in the road in Tennessee.

More...


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

They really need to put a Kevlar belly pan to protect the battery pack.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

dreamer said:


> They really need to put a Kevlar belly pan to protect the battery pack.


 I believe it already has a 6mm alloy guard plate.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Originally Posted by *dreamer*  
_They really need to put a Kevlar belly pan to protect the battery pack._


Karter2 said:


> I believe it already has a 6mm alloy guard plate.


Maybe driving lessons?


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

People should not always make fear of electric vehicles.

How many gasoline-cars are burning every day, and there is no big article in the web....


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

In 2011 there were 187,500 vehicle fires in the US.
270 people died as a result.
1020 folks were injured as a result.

For a total of $1 Billion in property losses.

Dollars to donuts that NONE of the vehicles in that total of 187,500 warned the passengers of the condition and to pull over and stop and exit the vehicle........like Tesla did for it's passengers.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> I believe it already has a 6mm alloy guard plate.


Yes, and alloy was a mistake. They don't use aluminum to armor vehicles for a reason. They use kevlar. When punctures can cause thousands of dollars damage to the battery pack even if they don't cause a fire, kevlar is called for.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

dreamer said:


> Yes, and alloy was a mistake. They don't use aluminum to armor vehicles for a reason. They use kevlar. When punctures can cause thousands of dollars damage to the battery pack even if they don't cause a fire, kevlar is called for.


Depends on what you are trying to stop
Kevlar is great for small fast objects - 
Aluminium is actually better for bigger slow objects

The body pan is trying to keep out big lumps of metal at relatively low speeds


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

dreamer said:


> They don't use aluminum to armor vehicles for a reason. They use kevlar..... .


 Ahh, so the US army has it all wrong then ?....


> ... aluminum is a comparatively soft metal, with less impact resistance than steel. Is it strong enough to be armor? The U.S. Army apparently thinks so. Its M113 armored personnel carrier uses aluminum armor.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you will find that Armour is intended to keep out shrapnel,
bigger slower lumps than actual bullets,

And exactly what the Tesla has - for the same reasons


----------

